# Westwater water level up some?



## DanCan (Jul 22, 2011)

So I've noticed over the past week the water level in Westwater has jumped from around 2k to above 4k. Some of that was from a rain event, but I didn't think the basin up river was getting that much rain.

Maybe dams upriver are letting more water out right now?

DanCan


----------



## captishmael (Feb 8, 2008)

Yeah. Uncomfortably warm and dry in Vegas and L.A., the Frozen Margaritas were getting all slushy and gross. So now they've got to run those turbines to keep the Desert Golf Courses green. Damn good thing we've had plentiful snowfall the last 2 years.


----------



## funrivers (May 14, 2008)

The Monsoons have arrived! We have been getting afternoon/evening showers. Don't forget, the Gunny and Unchompahgre dump in before The gage at the border and the San Juans have been getting rain everyday.


----------



## kazak4x4 (May 25, 2009)

Just look at all the latest WW videos, they are all mud. So a lot of it is monsoon rain fall.


----------



## Pro Leisure (Sep 19, 2011)

Will this flow level last through August? Would be nice...


----------



## boldtwatermann (May 15, 2011)

Got off yesterday. It was muddy and 3500. Great weather and fun water for sho


----------

